# "Ich bin ein Cheater-Schwein!" Peter Bathges Kolumne über den Spaß am Mogeln



## Peter Bathge (26. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *"Ich bin ein Cheater-Schwein!" Peter Bathges Kolumne über den Spaß am Mogeln* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: "Ich bin ein Cheater-Schwein!" Peter Bathges Kolumne über den Spaß am Mogeln


----------



## USA911 (26. Oktober 2014)

Wahre Worte, so sehe ich es auch.

Im Einzelspieler betrügt man ja niemanden und verschafft sich auch keine Unfairen vorteile anderen gegenüber. Ist ja das gleiche als wenn ein jahrelanger Fifa-Spieler, der die Steuerung aus der perfektion kann, das Spiel auf dem Einsteiger lvl spielt um so Siege zu garantieren. Ist ja auch zulässig.

Im Multiplayer ist es ein absolutes No-Go, weil durch einen Cheat, das Spiel Erlebniss für andere langzeitig verändert, wenn nicht sogar zerstört wird. Im Multiplayer kann ein faires Spielerlebnis nur entstehen, wenn alle Spieler die gleichen Vorraussetzungen haben.

Singelplayer: Absolut Erlaubt
Multiplayer: Absolutes Verbot


----------



## BuzzKillington (26. Oktober 2014)

Wer benutzt in GTA 4 noch das Handy?
Ich hab schon immer den Simple Native Trainer verwendet


----------



## golani79 (26. Oktober 2014)

Hängt natürlich immer auch von der eigenen Einstellung ab - im SP zu cheaten kann diverse Sachen schon erleichtern, aber raubt man sich so nicht teilweise auch selbst ein wenig den Spielspaß und werden bestimmte Spielelemente somit nicht obsolet?
Oder wieso sollte man sich noch mit nem Quest oder sonstwas rumschlagen, um Kohle zu verdienen, wenns so easy per Cheat geht?

Nicht falsch verstehen - es sollten alle für sich selbst entscheiden.
Nur kann ich es halt nicht ganz verstehen. Habe früher auch das eine oder andere Mal nen Cheat verwendet, aber irgendwie hat das für mich meist den Spielspaß verdorben und oftmals habe ich sogar gänzlich das Interesse an dem Spiel verloren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab in meinem Gamer-Leben bisher ein einziges Mal gecheatet, und zwar im Finale von "Far Cry 1". Ohne Unverwundbarkeit hatte ich gegen die Unmengen an Mutanten absolut keine Chance.
Ach ja, die Savegame-Mod hab ich auch genutzt. ^^


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Oktober 2014)

Singleplayer seh ich da auch kein Problem, man bescheißt da ja niemanden außer die KI oder sich selbst.  (was aber nicht heißt dass ich es machen würde  )
Im Online-MP ist cheaten aber ein absolutes No-Go


----------



## matrixfehler (26. Oktober 2014)

Ihr habt doch alle keine Eier...


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Oktober 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Hängt natürlich immer auch von der eigenen Einstellung ab - im SP zu cheaten kann diverse Sachen schon erleichtern, aber raubt man sich so nicht teilweise auch selbst ein wenig den Spielspaß und werden bestimmte Spielelemente somit nicht obsolet?
> Oder wieso sollte man sich noch mit nem Quest oder sonstwas rumschlagen, um Kohle zu verdienen, wenns so easy per Cheat geht?



Naja, ich sehe das so, man sollte im ersten Durchlauf das Spiel erstmal beenden/durchspielen ohne Mogelei. Wenn man das geschafft hat kann man danach ja Blödsinn machen da, aber der erste Durchlauf sollte schon ohne Cheat sein, der Atmosphäre und des Erlebnisses wegen.


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2014)

wobei, Heute muss man oft nicht mal mehr Cheaten wenn man etwas nicht schaft, entweder weil die spiele leichter oder (was ehrlichgesagt vielleicht eher öfter der Fall sein dürfte als manchen lieb ist) die Spiele besser ausbalanciert sind, da früher doch nicht alles besser war sondern auch eher auch mal so Pi mal Daumen.
Daneben bringen manche Cheats auch durchaus einen Unterhaltungsfaktor mit, wie wenn man mit No-Clip einfach mal rumschweben kann und Verstecke Räume betrachten oder sich die Architektur genauer betrachten kann, wer würde sich nicht mal wünschen an einer gotischen Kathedrale mal hochzuschweben und sich die Details aus der Nähe anzusehen. Und selbst im MP können, in einer geregelten Umgebung versteht sich, Cheats lustig sein, z.B. wenn man einfach mal bei Counter Strike die Schwerkraft runter dreht und mal schaut wie gut die Leute auf dem Mond wären 
Oder mal wie in NfS 2 SE mal mit dem Eiswagen rumgurken oder die Haftung verändert


----------



## Meatsucker (26. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Beitrag hat mir aus dem Herzen gesprochen.Ich bin mittlerweile 40 Jahre, spiele seit meiner Kindheit und habe somit auch noch die "bockschweren" Spiele von damals erlebt. Mittlerweile will ich mich beim Spielen allerdings auch nur noch entspannen und eine gut erzählte Geschichte genießen. Ich selbst setze Cheats nur als allerletztes Mittel ein, wenn ich partout nicht weiterkomme, das Spiel aber unbedingt durchbekommen will. Das passiert zum Glück eher selten, aber ich finde es legitim, sich auf diese Weise seinen Spaß zu holen, wenn man auf andere Weise keine Lust mehr hat. Der letzte Cheat liegt aber auch schon wieder lang zurück. Ich glaube, das war der God.Mode bei Two Worlds 2. Da allerdings eher, weil ich dieses Spiel einfach nur endlich beenden wollte und der Endkampf so nervig wie uninspiriert daher kam. Also habe ich auf den letzten Metern halt doch noch gecheatet. Ein wirklich gutes Spiel hingegen, kann mich auch auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad bei der Stange halten. Die ersten beiden Batman-Teile zum Beispiel.
Cheaten im Multiplayer ist allerdings wirklich ein absolutes No-Go.


----------



## golani79 (26. Oktober 2014)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Naja, ich sehe das so, man sollte im ersten Durchlauf das Spiel erstmal beenden/durchspielen ohne Mogelei. Wenn man das geschafft hat kann man danach ja Blödsinn machen da, aber der erste Durchlauf sollte schon ohne Cheat sein, der Atmosphäre und des Erlebnisses wegen.



Spiele ja auch alles ohne Cheats - nur früher, gab es dann doch Spiele, die teilweise extreme Stellen hatten bzw. wo man nicht wusste, obs ein Bug war oder nicht.
Internet gabs nicht, also konnte man sich da auch nicht informieren und so hat man halt ab und zu mal nen Cheat verwendet, den man in einer Zeitschrift vorgefunden hat.

Mittlerweile kann mans eh per Schwierigkeitsgrad ziemlich gut anpassen - wenn ich relaxed spielen will, stell ich den runter.
In Shootern wie Wolfenstein, Rage etc. spiel ich aber eigentlich immer auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## belakor602 (26. Oktober 2014)

Als Dark Souls Fanatiker und selbst ernanter Hardcore- Zocker cheate ich natürlich so gut wie nie. Aber es liegt einfach an meiner persöhnlichen Einstellung. Ich spiele fürs Gameplay, für die Herausforderung, 80% der Spiele zocke ich nicht mal zu Ende weil mich die Story sowieso meist nicht interessiert und sobald ich meinen Spaß und genug habe vom Gameplay ziehe ich weiter.

Allerdings habe ich absolut nichts gegen Cheats, finde sie in manchen Spielen sogar verpflichtent. Ein GTA ohne Cheats zu spielen? Dann spielt man das Spiel ja gar nicht "The way its meant to be played."
Cheats und GTA sind einfach untrennbar, zumindest für mich.


----------



## LaggyNET (26. Oktober 2014)

Solange online nicht gecheatet wird sehe ich auch kein Problem. Warum auch. Gerade in GTA sind Cheats ja bewusst eingebaut. Man muss nichtmal ne Entwicklerkonsole öffnen, sondern hat des bei GTA IV direkt ins spiel auf dem Handy integriert. In anderen Spielen würde es mir dagegen eher den Spaß rauben. Gerade der Blick hinter die Kulissen mit no-clip oder andere dinge machen das Spiel nicht einfach nur leichter, sondern zerstören für mich völlig die Atmosphäre und Glaubhaftigkeit des Ganzen.  Spiele sind schließlich dazu da, packend und spannend zu sein und wenn man dann durchrennt wie superman, zerstört das auch den eindruck, den die Story hinterlassen soll (von wegen, man will entspannt nur die Story genießen)

Aber letztendlich muss es jeder selbst wissen. Warum sich der Author als "cheater schwein" bezeichnet verstehe ich auch nicht ganz. Im SP kann jeder machen was er will. Ich entwickle nur hass auf Leute, die meinen es im Multiplayer tun zu müssen.


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2014)

Also bei Spielen wie Skyrim und Fallout New Vegas ist cheaten via Konsole teilweise ein muss wenn ein script für ne quest nicht triggert


----------



## alu355 (26. Oktober 2014)

Naja, wenns beim SP cheaten bleibt ist das eine.
Wenn die Fuzzis dann einem aber - mit stolzgeschwellter Brust - in einem Gespräch in der Gruppe erzählen, wie viel schneller, besser (Punkte, Achievements  etc.) sie in dem Spiel sind, das ist die andere Sache.
Natürlich ohne zu erwähnen das sie Mr. Cheat persönlich sind und noch nicht mal den Gang zur virtuellen Toilette "ohne" machen würden.
Mit dem steigernden Alter verschwindet dieses Verhalten dann langsam, wobei ein zwei ganz spezielle Fälle sich da nie ändern.


----------



## Birdy84 (26. Oktober 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Ich will die  Geschichte eines Spiels genießen, mich an der stimmigen Atmosphäre  erfreuen, coole Waffen ausprobieren und mächtige Explosionen verursachen  - ohne die ganze Zeit über zu fürchten, dass mein Held im nächsten  Kampf abkratzt und ich minutenlang einen älteren Spielstand laden oder  gar bereits geschaffte Stellen von neuem in Angriff nehmen muss,  unglücklich gesetzter Speicherpunkte sei Dank.


Eigentlich liegt es also am Game Design. Weil du schreibst, Alien: Isolation hast du ohne Cheats und sehr gerne gespielt. Ist das Gameplay schlecht, wie z.B. bei Modern Warfare 3 oder Battlefield 4, aber man will trotzdem das Ende erleben - warum auch immer -, kann das schon sehr zum Mogeln verleiten. Da das Gameplay ohnehin schlecht ist, beeinflusst Cheaten die Spielerfahrung geringfügiger als bei besseren Spielen. Bei eben solchen mit gutem Gameplay und ohne Bugs, also wo einem das Spielen an sich Spaß macht, zerstört man sich durch Cheats das Spielerlebnis ganz erheblich. Man sollte lieber den Schwierigskeitsgrad einfacher wählen, um ein Mindestmaß an Herausforderung zu haben, weil es nur dann die Erreichung eines Ziels eine Belohnung ist. Dann lieber im Internet nach Lösungsmöglichkeiten für dein Geldproblem in Skyrim suchen, um dann selbst das gewünschte Ergebnis zu erreichen. Ich meine dabei nicht das Ausnutzen irgendwelcher Bugs, was Cheaten gleich kommt.
Daher behaupte ich mal, dass man in Spielen, die man wirklich mag und ernsthaft spielt, nicht cheaten muss, um ein gewisses Ergebnis zu erreichen!


----------



## samuraifox (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich nutze Cheats intensiv in Skyrim immer wenn ich meine Modbasis neu aufbaue um beispielsweise beurteilen zu können, ob die Rüstung optisch in mein Spiel passt.
Oder ich ercheate mir schnell ein Pferd um die Stabilität des Spiels zu testen.
Auch für schöne Screenshots oder zu Demonstrationszwecken wird die Konsole ausgepackt, um Beispielsweise Luftaufnahmen zu machen oder das Wetter auf Nebelig zu stellen.

Im normalen Spielablauf cheate ich nicht, da mir das einiges an Erlebnis rauben würde.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (26. Oktober 2014)

Niemanden stört es, wenn jemand im Singleplayer Cheats benutzt. Die sind bisweilen sogar sehr spaßig (Photon-Men in Age of Empires z.B.). Im Multiplayer verbietet es dagegen einfach meine Ehre.


----------



## Kaisan (26. Oktober 2014)

Cheats im Singleplayer empfinde ich als vollkommen gerechtfertigt und okay - eben aus den Gründen, die in der Kolumne genannt wurden. Ich spiele auch vor allem, um mich zu entspannen, eine fremde Welt zu erfahren, einzigartige Charaktere zu erleben - und nicht (oder zumindest selten), um das Erfolgsgefühl zu haben, äußerst harte Gegner geknackt zu haben. Im Multiplayer ist das natürlich anders: Dort ist Cheaten Nonsens, verdirbt es doch öfters den Spielspaß anderer. Aber im Singleplayer - ja, da habe auch ich schon das eine oder andere Mal gecheatet. Vor allem in der Zeit von 2004 bis 2010. Mittlerweile gibt es ja glücklicherweise höchst variable Schwierigkeitsgrade, die sich auch oft innerhalb des Spielverlaufes noch ändern lassen, sodass ich die Schwierigkeit an meinen Anspruch anpassen kann. Kein Witz: Dieses Feature der im Spielverlauf änderbaren Schwierigkeitsgrade ist imo eine der besten Weiterentwicklung der Spieleindustrie der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Oliver75 (26. Oktober 2014)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Ich finde es Feige im Multiplayer zu cheaten, da man sich dadurch Vorteile verschafft und mogelt. Ich persönlich finde auch, dass dadurch der Spielspaß deutlich zurückgeht.


----------



## Balder84 (26. Oktober 2014)

In Multiplayerspielen sind Cheats ein NoGo und geht halt mal gar nicht. In Solospielen gehe ich eigentlich sehr häufig mit Cheats oder Trainern zu gange.
Dies liegt aber meistens daran, dass ich einfach die Geschichte des Spieles genießen will, die Atmosphäre , die Story und die Umgebung anschauen möchte ohne immer aufpassen zu müssen ob ich in irgendwelche Fallen tappe oder ich gleich beim nächsten Monster das zeitliche segne.


----------



## D0pefish (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin auch seit Anbeginn ein Gelegenheitscheater. So 'ne richtige schmarotzende Drecksau mit finsterem Charakter. ^^ Mit Cheats waren mehrere GTA-Titel erst spielbar, wenn es um Spaß ging. Ich sehe Cheaten auch nicht unbedingt als Mogeln an. Im Gottmodus durchlaufen ist langweilig aber es gab viele langweilige Spiele, wo mich nur noch die Story und ein möglichst schnelles Ende mit etwas Restspaß interessiert hat. Vielmehr kann man das Spiel ansich verändern und bei Bedarf auch schwieriger machen, wie maximale Spawnrate für alle Parteien in Strategiespielen erhöhen. Warum nur 200 Einheiten, wenn auch 10000 gehen, wie von Tolkin vorgesehen? ^^ Es gibt auch viele Spiele, wo ich aus Überzeugung nie gecheatet habe. Z.Bsp. CoD, Medal of Honor, DeusEx und viele andere. Schwierigster Modus war Pflichtprogramm.
Cheaten im Multiplayer ist dagegen tabu, außer zu Lehrzwecken und wenn der Server ausdrücklich dafür ausgelegt ist bzw. man daraus kein Geheimnis macht. Kleinens Clanbashing darf natürlich auch mit Cheating, Glitching und Bugusing jeglicher Art Spaß machen. Im War oder auf öffentlichen Servern mit Normalos u. Normalkonfiguration gibt's dagegen sofort einen lebenslangen Bann, selbst wenn es der Schiri oder die kleine Schwester vom Leader ist. Hier sehe ich auch den Knackpunkt. Cheaten gehört schon immer dazu aber wenn man sich Vorteile gegenüber Mitspielern ermöglicht, muss man sich nicht wundern wenn man dafür abgestraft wird.  Die "kleinen Spieler", die mit großen Tönen einen auf Ehre machen und gegen Cheater wettern bzw. schnell damit Flamen, sind oft diejenigen die irgendwann mit 08/15-Tools erwischt werden. (meine Erfahrung) 
btw. Trainer gab es auch schon für sehr alte Spiele (wolftrn.exe), auch gern mit richtig bösen Virusvarianten nebst Zeitbombe, die gleich als exklusiver Inhalt bei der Raubkopie dabei waren. Unterm Strich  sehr viel verbreiteter wie später... so ab 1995 aufwärts. Da hieß es dann nur noch, es können Viren drin sein obwohl nur noch selten bzw. aus offensichtlich stinkenden Ecken des WWW geholt. Eines der immer wieder nachgekauten Gerüchte. Ich meinte, ladet euch keine Cheat-Tools, die sind alle virenverseucht! hehe


----------



## darkfuneral (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe kein Problem damit wenn du in Singleplayer-Spielen Cheatest. Ich habe ein Problem damit in Multiplayerspiele wie Planetside2 von Cheatern umgelegt zu werden. Darum cheate in Sigle Player ruhig weiter so lange du Spass daran hast. Ich tue es gelegentlich auch.


----------



## MichaelG (26. Oktober 2014)

Mein einziger Cheat im Gamerleben war bei H&D 1 weil die Mission mit dem Flugboot regulär unlösbar war.  Trotz lockerer Erfüllung der Hardwarevorraussetzungen ruckelte es bis zur Unspielbarkeit.  Da habe ich den Level-Sprungcheat genutzt.


----------



## bitpower109 (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich war damals einer der jenigen die bereits in der Familie irgendwo ein PC mit einem Internetanschluss stehen hatten, und sei es im Büro vom Vater. Wer war also der Dreh- und Angelpunkt für Komplettlösungen und Cheats? Immer öfters klingelte das Telefon. Ich selbst musste mich immer von dem Ruf eines Cheater wehren (da ich sie ja weigerlich an Freunden verteilt habe - Stets mit einem dummen Spruch), vor allem weil ich immer darauf aus war, volle 100% in einem Spiel zu schaffen und meist ohne Komplettlösung durch die Welt stiefelte. Und wenn ich WOCHEN an einer Stelle festhing. Habe ich aus Zufall mal eine "Abkürzung" gefunden, habe ich sie entweder genommen oder mir gedacht "Gut zu wissen!", erstmal aber weiter probieren...

Die Zeiten sind zwar längst vorbei, Cheaten tu ich trotzdem nicht. Es ist eher so dass ich viel weniger Spiele spiel als damals und meist gar nicht die Zeit/lust habe eines durchzuspielen. Klar will ich die Story erleben und meistens auch so schnell wie möglich, da ich es sonst nie schaffe, bin auf der anderen Seite auch ein Jäger und Sammler und möchte im Grunde alles erleben. Das ist auch der Grund weshalb ich bei "aktuellen" Games nicht auf dem neusten Stand bin, sondern Monate bis Jahre zurückhänge... Ärgerlich... Das Gefühl mich selbst um das Spielerlebnis betrogen zu haben, ist mir deutlich unangenehmer. Hacks (oder damals auch Trainer genannt) genutzt habe ich mit Freunden zusammen dennoch ab und zu, auch wenn es sich widersprüchlich anhört. Denn sogenannte FUN-Cheats sind für mich Okay. Versteckter Spielmodus freischalten, Easter-Eggs usw.

Ansonsten bleibt es tatsächlich bei einer Komplettlösung, sollte man echt ewig (relativ) lang irgendwo hängenbleiben. Wir sind ja schließlich auch nicht mehr alle Schüler  Zeit ist Geld


----------



## RodWeiler79 (26. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir bei Borderlands 2 nach n paar Durchläufen mal die ganzen legendären Waffen eingebaut. Hatte keinen Bock jeden Boss stundenlang danach zu farmen. Und schließlich hab ich die Waffen ja mitbezahlt


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2014)

RodWeiler79 schrieb:


> Hab mir bei Borderlands 2 nach n paar Durchläufen mal die ganzen legendären Waffen eingebaut. Hatte keinen Bock jeden Boss stundenlang danach zu farmen. Und schließlich hab ich die Waffen ja mitbezahlt



und hoffentlich auch den Speicherraum für alle Bazzillionen anderen


----------



## Kratos333 (26. Oktober 2014)

Versteh nicht was an Cheats so toll sein soll. Das habe ich schon früher nicht verstanden.
Ich möchte doch gefordert werden. Egal, ob geld in Sim City, Godmode in Quake/Doom oder in anderen Titeln. 
Heutzutage durch Trophys/Archivements sind Cheatz ja zum Glück eh verschwunden. 

Dafür findet man überall Komplettlösungen in zwei Sekunden... so richtig schwere Rätseltitel oder auch irgendwelche lustigen Quests in Rollenspiele/MMORPGs kann man heutzutage doch eh vergessen.  In Titel wie WoW hat jeder Goofy eh sowas wie ein Questtracker bei dem man schön durchrennt. Ich war regelrecht geschockt in TESO und auch Wildstar was für Mods es alles gibt. Da muss man ja nur noch a-Clicken.

Schon traurig diese Enwicklung. Wird Zeit das sich die Entwickler etwas neues einfallen lassen bei diesem Thema. Wie Zufällig generierte Rätsel die immer anders sind. Ist nicht ganz  einfach das Thema aber irgendwas muss mal passieren!


----------



## Kratos333 (26. Oktober 2014)

doppelpost sorry


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. Oktober 2014)

RodWeiler79 schrieb:


> Hab mir bei Borderlands 2 nach n paar Durchläufen mal die ganzen legendären Waffen eingebaut. Hatte keinen Bock jeden Boss stundenlang danach zu farmen. Und schließlich hab ich die Waffen ja mitbezahlt



Es gibt da was, das nennt sich goldene Schlüssel. Kriegt man im Netz nachgeschmissen.


----------



## Mothman (26. Oktober 2014)

Also im MP hab ich noch nie gecheatet. Ist einfach nicht meine Natur. 
Im Singelplayer hab ich als Kind/Jugendlicher schon ab und zu gecheatet, aber man wird ja auch älter und lernt mit dem eigenen Versagen besser umzugehen. 

Würde ich cheaten, hätte ich garkein Spaß mehr am Spiel. Das wäre dann nicht das Spielerlebnis, wie es angedacht war und ich empfinde keinerlei Erfolgsgefühl mehr.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (26. Oktober 2014)

Das einzige mal wo ich bei einem Spiel online gemogelt habe war Mass Effect 3. Mir wars zu dumm die ganze Zeit zu spielen nur um irgendwelche Upgrades für Munition oder so zu bekommen anstelle der letzten seltenen Waffen. Hab mir dann halt Geld ercheatet um so viele Kisten wie nötig zu kaufen um endlich alle Waffen auf Stufe 10 zu haben. Hab damit aber keinem anderen den Spielspaß verdorben und habe auch lange versucht die Waffen auf ehrliche Weiße zu bekommen, aber irgendwann langt es auch mal. Aber sonst ist MPcheaten ein NoGo. Wenn dann versau ich nur mir den Spielspaß, aber nicht anderen. Ich bin ganz eurer Meinung, Singleplayer ist ok, da man anderen nicht schadet, aber Multiplayer ist es das allerletzte.


----------



## Gringar (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe Cheats in vielen, vor allem frühen Spielen aus Neugier verwendet. Am meisten in GTA 3. Einfach um zu sehen wie ich am meisten Chaos anrichten kann oder wie lustig die Gegner mit großen Köpfen, Händen etc. aussehen.
Grundsätzlich sehe ich ein Spiel gerne so, wie es der Entwickler und der Publisher vorgesehen haben. Ich breche eher ein Spiel ab als den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu senken, selbst wenn das Spiel es anbietet. Da habe ich dann nur das Gefühl mich selbst zu verarschen und kann Erfolgserlebnisse im Spiel nicht mehr genießen. Hierbei geht es aber ganz alleine um mich selbst.
Cheater in MP Spielen sind einfach nur mies. Es sei denn es gibt spezielle Server, die explizit darauf ausgelegt und entsprechend gekennzeichnet sind. Mir macht das aber den Spaß am Spiel kaputt und solche Server interessieren mich nicht.
Nur meine Meinung.


----------



## D0pefish (26. Oktober 2014)

Meine letzte Cheataktion war in Skyrim. Im Quest Drachensucher, tauchte kein Drache auf und ich hatte den nicht ansprechbaren weder tötbaren NPCheater tagelang am Hals. Da das Questziel in der Stadt Markarth angezeigt wurde, obwohl am anderen Ende von Himmelsrand befindlich, bin ich von dort mit abgestelltem Clipping aufgebrochen und habe irgendwann tatsächlich einen offensichtlich herumglitchenden Drachen gefunden, der leider verletzt beim Landeversuch ins unerreichbar bodenlose flog. Ich musste das Quest letztendlich per Konsole beenden. Ein Zurücksetzen löste den Fehler leider erneut aus. Nur mal ein Beispiel dafür, dass Cheats auch sinnvoll sein können und sei es nur, um die dämliche Schmidin in Weißlauf wiederzubeleben wenn sie nachts der Vampier geholt hat. Ich habe Day of the Tentacle ohne Hilfe geschafft und in Wolf3D fehlten mir nach allen Kapiteln nur 25 Punkte für 100% Score, (bedeutet ich habe 1 Goldpokal bzw. 1 kleinen Gegner übersehen), da ist mir, überzogen ausgedrückt, wirklich egal, was die ganzen "Noobs" denken, sobald man mal cheaten sagt.


----------



## markczopowski (26. Oktober 2014)

Mein statement:

OFFLINE-CHEATER = Mkay
ONLINE-CHEATER  = haben einen kleinen Pillemann 

peace


----------



## batesvsronin (26. Oktober 2014)

das letzte mal dass ich gecheatet habe war glaube bei Sims 2. Hab mir Geld ercheatet, nen großes Haus gebaut und danach nicht mehr gespielt, weils dann Öde war... soll jeder selber wissen, aber ich find es nimmt dem Spiel die Würze.


----------



## lars9401 (26. Oktober 2014)

@Peter: Genau meine Meinung. Keinen Gothic Teil habe ich ohne Cheats durchgespielt. Wie schön war es in Baldur's Gate 2, wenn man seine Truppe zum Mauszeiger teleportieren konnte oder mit einem ordentlichen Goldvorrat sich in "Abenteurer's Allerlei" in Waukeen's Promenade mit Gegenständen einkleiden konnte  Oder mit "tgm" in den TES Spielen erstmal alles aussammeln, da man keine Geweichtsprobleme mehr hat. Ich kann einfach nichts liegen lassen 

Cheaten in MP-Spielen kommt dafür nicht in Frage.


----------



## Raubhamster (26. Oktober 2014)

Gegen Cheats in SP Spielen habe ich nichts auch wenn ich sie nicht nutze weil sie mir das Spiel ruinieren würden. Aber sobald einer in Multiplayer Titeln cheated könnte ich ausrasten...so wurden schon 2 meiner Lieblingsspiele ruiniert!


----------



## ms-heimnetz (26. Oktober 2014)

Kommt auf das Spiel an. In Mass Effect 3 hab ich mir im Multiplayer Geld ercheatet, aber damit hab ich keinem geschadet. Was aber daran liegt dass man miteinander statt gegeneinander spielt. Aber ich habs nur gemacht um die letzten Waffen freizuschalten, da mir das langsam zu blöd wurde. Sobald man aber in einem Spiel cheatet wo der Gegner keine KI ist ist es inakzeptabel. Cheaten sollte man nur solange man anderen den Spaß nicht nimmt. So machen sich die Cheater aber auch ihre eigenen Spiele kaputt. Und wenn sie erwischt werden sollte man ihren Account bei wiederholung für immer sperren


----------



## Triplezer0 (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich muss sagen dass der Titel von der Kolumne sehr irreführend ist ...

Ich bin gleich richtig sauer geworden "WTF, ein PC Games Redakteur cheatet im multiplayer"

Verstehe ehrlich gesagt die Bezeichnung "Cheater-Schwein" oder "Betrüger" nicht (und finde es sehr lächerlich) wenn es sich nur um Singleplayer cheats handelt.


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2014)

Triplezer0 schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen dass der Titel von der Kolumne sehr irreführend ist ...



hm nja, nein, nicht wirklich


----------



## Mahonie87 (26. Oktober 2014)

Klasse Kolumne und ich muss selber gestehen das ich früher im SP zum Spaß verschiedene Cheats ausprobiert habe. Diese haben mir dann noch mal zusätzlichen Spaß gebracht wenn ich alles durch habe.
Im Multiplayer Cheate ich nicht und finde diese auch beschissen, wenn diese andere Spiele tun


----------



## KneeDeepInBlood (26. Oktober 2014)

Cheats gehörten früher zum guten Ton. Fast jedes Spiel hatte "offizielle" Cheats. In der Form findet man das doch heute gar nicht mehr, zumindest kommt es mir so vor. Oder wer erinnert sich noch an die Action Replay Module die damals für alle gängigen Konsolen zu kaufen gab? Jede Videospiel Zeitschrift war voll mit den Hexacodes mit denen man die Spiele durch diese Module manipulieren konnte. Das hat sich in den letzten Jahren doch ziemlich geändert, finde ich. Ist sicher auch gut so.


----------



## silverhawk170485 (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe bisher nur Cheats angewandt, die keinen spielerischen Vorteil verschaffen z.B. um in NFS 2 SE einen Baumstamm oder Dino fahren zu können.


----------



## Triplezer0 (27. Oktober 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> hm nja, nein, nicht wirklich



Wenn sich jemand als Cheater-Schwein bezeichnet dann klingt das für mich nach multiplayer hacks á la wallhacks und nicht noclip im SP.

Das Bild mit dem Wallhack in CS ist auch nicht hilfreich


----------



## Cityboy (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin (achtung! Wortspiel) "erschlüttert" und entsetzt ... Peter und cheter? ... na da geht sie hin... meine Achtung vor Dir.... , Nein, natürlich ist das Quatsch mit Sosse ...  Glaub ich hab so Ziemlich bei jedem Spiel früher oder später auch mal cheats ausprobiert. Natürlich hab ich mich bemüht erst das Spiel durchzuspielen, dammit das Spielerlebnis nicht drunter leiden konnte, klappte aber nicht immer. Die Gothic / Risen Spiele konnte ich nur mit Godmodus durchspielen.  .. ich weiß .. jetzt werd ich gesteinigt,.. aber nu isst es raus  War mir zu schwer :p


----------



## Mav99 (27. Oktober 2014)

"God Mode" oder ähnliches habe ich in 3D-Shootern eigentlich nur beim wiederholten Durchspielen genutzt um in Ruhe nach noch nicht gefundenen Verstecken oder Easter Eggs zu suchen. Gelegentlich hat da auch ein "noclip" geholfen. 

In Far Cry habe ich den God Mode nie genutzt, dafür aber nach dem ersten Durchspielen später gerne mal die Waffen-Cheats, um schon von Anfang an die Sniper-Rifle und immer genug Munition dafür zur Verfügung zu haben. 

In Diablo 2 haben wir mit Hilfe von Backups Ausrüstung und Waffen im Freundeskreis geteilt. Item weitergeben, Spiel verlassen, Backup wiederherstellen und zurück ins Spiel MIT dem vorher weitergegebenen Item. Das ist zum Beispiel einer der Gründe warum der Online-Zwang von Diablo 3 nervt. 
Und in Titan Quest hat "TQVault" geholfen sehr viel mehr Unique- und Set-Items zu sammeln als ins Inventar passen. Natürlich konnte man damit auch Items und Steine ohne Verlust trennen und Items und Steine für mehrere Charaktere duplizieren. Schön, das das Programm auch in Grim Dawn wohl wieder zur Verfügung stehen wird.  

In der Regel nutzt ich solche Cheats aber auch erst später und verzichte beim ersten Durchspielen darauf. 

Skyrim war eine der Ausnahmen bei der ich mit der "Lockpick Pro" Mod schon sehr früh mit dem ersten Charakter einen Cheat benutzt habe. Manch andere Mods, wie zum Beispiel sofort verfügbare Waffen oder Kleidung kann man in den diversen Bethesda RPGs natürlich auch als eine Art Cheat betrachten. Konsolen-Befehle zum Testen von Mods oder für Screenshots einzusetzen sehe ich hingegen nicht als Cheat. 

Generell finde ich Cheats in Single-Player spielen gut. Man schadet niemand und ob man sie nutzt oder nicht bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. 
In kompetitiven Multiplayer-Spielen (PvP) finde ich sie hingegen absolut inakzeptabel. 
In Coop-Spielen sind sie mir - im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen - hingegen vollkommen egal oder sie sind - wie bei Diablo - sogar erwünscht. 


Es gibt heutzutage aber noch eine andere Art von "Cheats", die mir nicht besonders gefällt: Vorbesteller-Boni. 
Starke, sofort verfügbare Bonus-Waffen oder Fähigkeiten erleichtern den Einstieg in Spielen wie z.B. Far Cry 3 oder Borderlands 2 doch ungemein und man braucht sehr viel mehr Disziplin als bei Cheats um diese frei verfügbaren Extras nicht zu benutzen. Dishonored ist ein Beispiel wie man das besser lösen kann, da man die Fähigkeiten der Vorbesteller-DLCs dort erst später im Spiel bekommt und sie auch nicht entgegen der Spiele-Logik einfach so da sind.


----------



## battschack (27. Oktober 2014)

Mav99 was hat es den für borderlands gegeben das du es als cheats abstempelst? Meisten kann man die vorbesteller zeug doch nach ein paar lvl eh weg werfen...


----------



## shippy74 (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde Cheaten bei SP Games Toll. Man kann gemütlich durch das Spiel rennen und braucht nicht bei kämpfen ,nach Heilung zu suchen oder dauernd den Abschnitt neu Anfangen.
Würde ich mir bei jedem Spiel wünschen das Cheats eingebaut sind und das sie auch im Handbuch stehen. Ich brauch keine Herausforderung, mir gehts da meist ums Ballern und Rum Rennen, gerade in Shootern.  Ich hänge zb gerade in Biosshock Infiniti wo man das Luftschiff verteidigen muss und nach dem 6ten Versuch würde ich mir da einen Cheat wünschen, warum? weil das Game ansich gut war und ich gerne wüsste wie es aus geht aber ich da nun keinen Lust hab, 100 mal zu probieren bis ich einmal weiter komme. Genau für solche Situationen sind Cheats Ideal, wie oft hört oder liest man, bin ich nicht weiter gekommen,war mir dann zu blöd. Ist für mich auch kein beschiss, da ich ja alleine und für mich,um des Spaßes willen Spiele. Lieber Spiele mit Cheats beenden wie garnicht.
Wie gesagt, GOD Mod, Munitions und Waffen Cheat sollte jedes Spiel ab Start drin haben, mit der Option es jederzeit ein oder Auszuschalten, kann ja dann jeder entscheiden was er macht. Wird ja keiner gezwungen sie zu nutzen.


----------



## HanFred (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich cheate eigentlich nur noch dann, wenn ich andernfalls viel Zeit verlieren würde. Z.B. blieb ich in Fallout: New Vegas im Geröll (gleich neben der Tür zur Brotherhood Of Steel) hängen und hatte schon lange nicht mehr gespeichert. Das war AFAIK der letzte Fall und ist schon ziemlich lange her.
"idspispopd", "iddqd" und "idkfa" kenne ich natürlich noch gut von (sehr viel) früher, aber das waren andere Zeiten, in denen ich zuhause nicht oft oder lange auf dem computer spielen durfte. Egoshooter waren ohnehin noch relativ neu, Doom war krass, ich theoretisch zu jung und wollte einfach Spass haben. Heute würde ich mir mit sowas den Spass verderben.
Multiplayer ist nicht so mein Ding, trotzdem habe ich einiges gespielt. Da zu cheaten wäre mir nie in den Sinn gekommen, aber ich habe eine Person gekannt, die das anders sah, mir den Reiz daran allerdings trotzdem nie plausibel erklären konnte. Dafür fand ich es ziemlich witzig, dass genau dieselbe Person sich im Far Cry MP lauthals über angebliche Cheater aufgeregt hat, inkl. Ragequit. Das waren übrigens keine Cheater sondern ein Clan, der _offensichtlich_ viel trainiert hatte, was man schon alleine an ihren Nicknames erahnen konnte, die auf ihre Funktion im Team schliessen liessen: klare Kommandostruktur und Bewaffnung. Natürlich haben die uns völlig dominiert, aber wie hätte unser chaotischer Spasstrupp da auch mithalten sollen. Wenigstens hatten wir (anderen) etwas zu lachen.


----------



## Peter Bathge (27. Oktober 2014)

lars9401 schrieb:


> @Peter: Genau meine Meinung. Keinen Gothic Teil habe ich ohne Cheats durchgespielt. Wie schön war es in Baldur's Gate 2, wenn man seine Truppe zum Mauszeiger teleportieren konnte oder mit einem ordentlichen Goldvorrat sich in "Abenteurer's Allerlei" in Waukeen's Promenade mit Gegenständen einkleiden konnte



Oh ja, Strg + J ist der beste Cheat aller Zeiten. Hat die Laufwege enorm verkürzt


----------



## Mav99 (27. Oktober 2014)

battschack schrieb:


> Mav99 was hat es den für borderlands gegeben das du es als cheats abstempelst? Meisten kann man die vorbesteller zeug doch nach ein paar lvl eh weg werfen...



Kann sein, das das aus einem anderen DLC kam und kein Vorberteller-Bonus war, aber mit der GOTY hatte ich, neben der schwachen Pistole die man am Anfang von Claptrap bekommt, recht starke Waffen - Shotgun, Sniper-Rifle, Assault-Rifle - im Inventar mit denen der Anfang zum Kinderspiel wird. Der erste Boss ist z.B. nur mit Pistole eine gewisse Herausforderung, mit den DLC-Waffen hingegen ein Witz.

Irgendwie ist das schon eine Art Cheat...


----------



## Rabowke (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich nutze auch Cheats in Singleplayer Spielen ... ich nutze immer Cheat Engine und probier die Cheats selbst zu erstellen. Ich hab z.B. keine Lust nach Rohstoffen für bestimmte Handwerkswaren zu suchen. Bei Dragon Age I oder II stelle ich meistens einmal etwas her und nutze dann Cheat Engine, um eben dieses Produkt zu 'clonen'.


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (27. Oktober 2014)

Lol noob.


----------



## Voigt15 (27. Oktober 2014)

Eine Frage an die ganzen Leute hier, welche sagen MP-Cheats gehen überhaupt nicht.
Meint ihr nur in vs. Spielen wie halt so berühmt in Shootern wie BF,CoD,CS?
Oder auch Cheat in Kooperativen Spielen, daher einerseits einfaches Online Coop Spiel mit ein paar Freunden (Falls es allen bekannt ist) und im zweiten Fall in MMORPGs. Da würde beispielsweise ja auch nie Godmode und ähnliches gehen, aber Flyhack, NoClip, Teleportation und Kamerahack sind oft vertreten. Ich meine in den MMOs aber auch die Kooperativen Elemente, wie etwa Dungeons, kein PvP.

Würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr dazu meint.


----------



## Enisra (27. Oktober 2014)

Voigt15 schrieb:


> Oder auch Cheat in Kooperativen Spielen, daher einerseits einfaches Online Coop Spiel mit ein paar Freunden (Falls es allen bekannt ist) und im zweiten Fall in MMORPGs. Da würde beispielsweise ja auch nie Godmode und ähnliches gehen, aber Flyhack, NoClip, Teleportation und Kamerahack sind oft vertreten. Ich meine in den MMOs aber auch die Kooperativen Elemente, wie etwa Dungeons, kein PvP.
> 
> Würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr dazu meint.



willst du da Hacken, Glitchen und dupen rechtfertigen weil man nicht (was auch nicht mal stimmt) gegeneinander spielt?


----------



## Voigt15 (27. Oktober 2014)

Nein, ich frage nur, weil ich einfach persönlich kein großes Problem hätte, falls einer in einem fünfer Dungeon, das Spiel für uns beschleunigt indem er mit NoClip irgendwohin schonmal schneller vorgeht, beispielsweise um irgendwelche Häbel oder ähnliches zu betätigen.. Ich habe auch noch nie Items gedupet oder ein MMO gehackt, war bloß halt mal Interessenweise was ihr denkt.

Aber was meinst du, mit "[...] weil man nicht (was auch nicht mal stimmt) gegeneinander spielt?"


----------



## derpapa (27. Oktober 2014)

Dann ist Fable 2 und 3 genau das richtige Spiel für den Autor der Kolumne^^, da muss man nicht mehr tun als den weg hinterherlaufen und A Taste drücken.^^

Aber ernsthaft, in SP ist es ansichtssache, aber die Klassischen Cheats sind doch ausgestorben? Sachen wie im Tomb Raider, mehrmals drehen nach hinten springen, oder in GTA Panzer herbei cheaten? Jedenfalls mag ich es wenn Spiele mich fördern, ansonsten lauf ich gelangweilt daher, wie in Fable 2+3 was ich deswegen auch nie lange gespielt habe, schwere Spiele findet man ja zu zeit eher selten.  Ich hatte so viel Spaß zb mit Ninja Gaiden auf der ersten X-Box, auch wenn ich zig mal gestorben bin und nicht den weg fand, hat mich das Spiel 3-4 Wochen unterhalten trotz viel frust, und als es durch war, war das schon kleines Erfolgserlebnis, das alles hätte ich mir mit Cheats kaputt gemacht, falls es bei den Spiel welche gab.


----------



## Enisra (27. Oktober 2014)

Voigt15 schrieb:


> Aber was meinst du, mit "[...] weil man nicht (was auch nicht mal stimmt) gegeneinander spielt?"



Das es nicht stimmt das man nicht gegeneinander spielt *Captain Obvoius*
Alleine wenn das Spiel einen PVP Modus hat, spielt man schon nicht mehr nicht gegeneinander
und natürlich verschafft man sich dadurch einen vorteil wenn man dadurch den Dungeon doppelt so oft abschließen kann und so mehr Gold//Marken//Ausrüstung//Währung die man gegen Kaufwährung eintauscht sammeln kann


----------



## Voigt15 (27. Oktober 2014)

Den PvP Modus hatte ich ja aber explizit ausgeschlossen.
Aber ja du hast schon recht, dass man dadurch schneller Geld verdienen kann, aber für mich ist dies ein recht indirekter Vergleich, der so auch in SP Spielen vorhanden ist. Auch da kann man seinen Reichtum/Level mit anderen Spielen vergleichen, nur dass die halt in ihren eigenen Spielen sind. Zudem gibt es viele Wege sich einen Vorteil im Dungeon zu verdienen. Der eine hat eine eingspielte fünfer Gruppe, mit den er das Dungeon flott durchziehen kann, der andere muss sich mit Randoms aus einem LFG System begnügen. Einer Multiaccountet und nutzt Makrotasten der Tastatur um diese nutzen zu können, der andere hat nur Geld für ein einzelnen PC/Account.

Aber ich kann schon verstehen, warum du es trotzdem kategorisch das Cheaten in MPs verteufelst, jedenfalls in MMOs. Was wäre aber beispielsweise in Borderlands 2? Kann man sich ja ziemlich simpel, unendlich Schlüssel, Geld und das Lila Zeug herbeiholen. Wenn man dann Online Coop mit Leuten spielt, hat man ja theoretisch auch einen Vorteil.

Aber an sich wollte ich nicht nur deine Meinung wissen, sondern auch von den ganzen Leuten, die auf den zwei Leuten auch das cheaten in MP kategorisch verteufelt haben. Ob die dies auch wie du komplett hassen, oder einfach nicht die Unterscheidung zwischen PvP und PvE bedacht hatten. Ob ich halt der einzige bin, der kein Problem hätte wenn Mitspieler in Kooperativen Spielen cheaten. ^^


----------



## AlBundyFan (27. Oktober 2014)

es ist doch komplett egal was jemand daheim bei einzelspieler-spielen macht. auch wenn ich es nicht sinnvollfinde, ist mir das wurst.
cheater sind nur dann ein problem wenn sie andere menschliche spieler stören und das ist nur in multiplayer-spielen der fall oder wenn sie sich in öffentlich zugänglichen listen hochcheaten.


----------



## Vintero (27. Oktober 2014)

Der ganze Artikel spricht mir aus der Seele. Ich kann dir nur in jedem einzelnen Punkt Recht geben!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich mache auch gelegentlich den Aimbot an, wenn ich bei CoD4 mittels Pezbots-Mod gegen Bots spiele. So kann ich stressfrei spielen und störe damit niemanden auf den Servern. Was Herr Bathges tut, würde ich nicht cheaten nennen. Ich würde es eher harmloses schummeln, anstatt betrügen nennen. Cheaten wäre für mich mit Rage Settins (Aimbot, Autoshoot, ESP/Chams) durchs Multiplayer-Schlachtfeld zu rennen und jeden niederzubrettern.


----------



## Worrel (27. Oktober 2014)

Voigt15 schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die ganzen Leute hier, welche sagen MP-Cheats gehen überhaupt nicht.
> Meint ihr nur in vs. Spielen wie halt so berühmt in Shootern wie BF,CoD,CS?
> Oder auch Cheat in Kooperativen Spielen, daher einerseits einfaches Online Coop Spiel mit ein paar Freunden (Falls es allen bekannt ist) und im zweiten Fall in MMORPGs. Da würde beispielsweise ja auch nie Godmode und ähnliches gehen, aber Flyhack, NoClip, Teleportation und Kamerahack sind oft vertreten. Ich meine in den MMOs aber auch die Kooperativen Elemente, wie etwa Dungeons, kein PvP.





Voigt15 schrieb:


> ... weil ich einfach persönlich kein großes Problem hätte, falls einer in einem fünfer Dungeon, das Spiel für uns beschleunigt indem er mit NoClip irgendwohin schonmal schneller vorgeht, beispielsweise um irgendwelche Häbel oder ähnliches zu betätigen.. Ich habe auch noch nie Items gedupet oder ein MMO gehackt, war bloß halt mal Interessenweise was ihr denkt.



In MP Spielen geht es ja nicht nur um den simplen Kampf Mann gegen Cheater, sondern auch um andere Sachen:
- Achievements (ggfalls mit Items als Belohnungen)
- Highscores
- Wettlauf, um bestimmte Ziele als Erster zu erreichen (Berufsskill maximiert, Klasse X auf Maximallevel, Boss Kill, ...)
- ...

In irgendeinem Spiel hat beispielsweise jemand in sämtlichen Level Varianten einen absurd hohen Highscore eingetragen, der nur ercheatet sein kann, so daß diese Listen nur noch unterhalb dieser Einträge nutzbar sind.

Zudem verstehe ich nicht, wieso man ein MMO spielt, wenn man dann absichtlich Inhalte überspringt. Wenn ich die Trash Mobs nicht machen will, gehe ich da halt nicht hin. Will ich Loot vom dahinter stehenden Boß haben, habe ich gefälligst auch die Trash Mobs davor zu erledigen.
Wenn jemand in einer Instanz vorschlagen würde, das ganze durch einen Hack abzukürzen, würde ich sofort aus der Gruppe gehen.

Im SP kann ich mich an einen konkreten Cheat erinnern, den ich verwendet habe. Und zwar in Tomb Raider Anniversary gab es ziemlich am  Ende eine Sprungsequenz, die man auf Zeit hinkriegen mußte, bei der man eine Spezial Bewegung machen mußte, die ich vorher im ganzen Spiel kein einziges mal verwendet hatte und daher gar nicht wußte, daß die Möglichkeit existiert. da hab ich mir dann einen /noclip Cheat besorgt und die Stelle übersprungen.

In Half Life habe ich zwar auch mal /noclip verwendet, aber iirc nur aus Neugier, um mir mal den kompletten Level anzugucken.


----------



## Satlek (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann mich mit deinem Artikel 1:1 identifizieren Peter. Solange es im Singleplayer bleibt sind Cheats ne tolle Sache, wobei sie bei neueren Spielen durchaus nicht unbedingt nötig sind. Absoluter Mist sind Cheats/Trainer/Hacks/whatever wenn sie im MP-Bereich genutzt werden.


----------



## Asyncbit (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich sehe das ehrlich gesagt genau anders herum : Warum sollte ich mich selbst betrügen ? Der Reiz von Single-Player-Herausforderungen ist doch nur grade, den Bossmob nach 20 Versuchen und angepaßter Taktik am Ende dann doch noch zu besiegen.

Alle Spiele, in denen ich solche Cheats aktiviert habe wurden mir dann nach wenigen Minuten zu langweilig und ich habe sie nie wieder angefaßt.

Ganz anders verhält es sich mit Cheating in Multiplayer Games, wie z.B. DayZ. Hier gibt es Ruhm und Anerkennung der Community zu erringen, oder Furcht und Respekt, wenn der eigene Name genannt wird.
Ich halte die Macht über Leben und Tod auf dem Server in der Hand, ich bin unverwundbar, wer auch nur das Leiseste gegen mich sagt wird sofort per Headshot auf 70km aimbottet. Nichts geschieht ohne meinen Willen, jeder ist mein Sklave.

Wie sagte schon Tulsa Doom aus "Conan" .. "DAS, mein Sohn ist Macht !" :p


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Oktober 2014)

Wenn jemand in einem Einzelspielerspiel cheatet, dann ist das ja seine Sache und er schadet niemand anderem. Online-Cheaten geht dagegen überhaupt nicht und da sollte man streng dagegen vorgehen.
Eine Konsole in einem Spiel zu haben, ist oft ja auch ganz gut. Gerade bei Rollenspielen oft ein Segen. Wenn mal ein NPC verschwunden ist, dann kann man ihn hercheaten und dann die Quest doch noch abgeben. Ohne Cheaten käme man in manch großem Rollenspiel gar nicht weiter, weil man damit den ein oder anderen blöden Bug umgehen kann.
Auch bei GTA war das immer ganz lustig, wenn man mal keinen Bock auf Missionen hatte, sondern einfach nur randalieren wollte im Spiel. Da hat man sich die besten Waffen dazu gecheatet oder so, dass die Polizei dich gleich mit Helis und Panzern angegriffen hat.
Bei FIFA gab es früher auch die ein oder anderen lustigen Cheats, z.B. dass ein Spieler plötzlich von einem Raumschiff entführt wurde oder die Spieler riesige Köpfe hatten.


----------



## SmokeOnFire (27. Oktober 2014)

Im Multiplayer geht das gar nicht, das nimmt der Sache den Sinn und zerstört allen anderen den Spaß.

Im Singleplayer habe ich auch schon öfter gecheatet. Manchmal viel Geld um nur so aus Spaß zu spielen. Godmode wenn ich an einer Stelle nicht weiter komme. Manchmal cheate ich oder stelle auf leicht, wenn ich nur den Inhalt des Spiels erleben will, aber nicht die doofen Kämpfe oder an irgendeiner Stelle klemme. Das eine oder andere Mal musste ich sogar einen Bug im Level umgehen.

Früher habe ich mich auch mit Quicksave quasi selbst betrogen. Speichern, um die Ecke, zu viel Schadne bekommen, Quickload, jetzt wusste ich ja was kommt, alles nochmal, und irgendwann gut genug durch gekommen. Max Payne 1 war bei mir die reinste Quickload Orgie, habe fast nie die Painkiller benutzt. Völlig unnötig ehrlich gesagt, heute sehe ich das auch anders. 

Ich mag schon mal Herausforderung im Spiel, aber das ist ein echt schmaler Grat. Wenn man das Spiel zu leicht durchschaut und die Mechanik es hergibt, kann man es sich leicht einfach machen, indem man Schwächen der Ki ausnutzt oder sowas. Andere Spiele sind unfair hart, das ist nicht mehr fordernd sondern einfach nur unnötig. Oder wenn es so eine Gott KI gibt wie in vielen RTS früher, die alles sieht und weiß und alles gleichzeitig machen kann und gerade am Anfang dann im Vorteil ist.

Im Singleplayer Bereich ist das doch alles Anpassung des Schwierigkeitsgrads und insgesamt des Spielerlebnis. Man kann ja auch z.B. sich ne Waffe cheaten die man mag oder unendlich Muni, kann trotzdem sterben weil man sich nicht unverwundbar macht. Dann baut man sich ein bisschen seinen Spielspaß zusammen. Ich habe mir oft bei den alten XCOM Spielen Geld gecheatet und hatte trotzdem meinen Spaß.

-Smoke


----------



## Wut-Gamer (27. Oktober 2014)

Voigt15 schrieb:


> Den PvP Modus hatte ich ja aber explizit ausgeschlossen.
> Aber ja du hast schon recht, dass man dadurch schneller Geld verdienen kann, aber für mich ist dies ein recht indirekter Vergleich, der so auch in SP Spielen vorhanden ist.



Richtige MMOs haben einen persistente Spielwelt, was nichts anderes bedeutet, als dass sich alle Spieler in der selben Partie (oder Game-Session) befinden. Dein Cheat mag zwar für sich gesehen nur sehr, sehr indirekte Auswirkungen auf einen x-beliebigen Spieler haben, wenn aber viele Leute cheaten, sind die Auswirkungen dann doch recht schnell spürbar (z.B. an den Item-Preisen im Auktionshaus).
Bei einem Session-basierten Online-Spiel kann man unterschieden: solange man das nur mit seinen Freunden spielt, kann die Gruppe entscheiden, was erlaubt ist, wenn man sich dann aber Vorteile ermogelt, die über die Session hinaus andauern und man dann auch mit Außenstehenden spielt, hat man dann wieder die gleiche Situation wie oben.


----------



## CountryPete (27. Oktober 2014)

Grundsätzlich können die Leute im Singleplayer soviel cheaten wie wollen, da ist mir das völlig Wurst. Wenn es im Multiplayer allerdings ausartet und besonders die No-Clipper dann auf ihre Kosten kommen, dann ist da schon schnell Sense. Ich kann vollkommen nachvollziehen, dass jeder das mal ausprobieren möchte, aber einige bleiben darauf leider hängen und spielen nur noch so...


----------



## d2wap (28. Oktober 2014)

Ohne auf die Kommentare der Vorgänger einzugehen möchte ich kurz und pregnant mitteilen, was ich davon halte.
Cheaten ist in Ordnung, solange es nur um das Singleplayer-Erlebnis geht. Wer in kompetetiven Spielen (Call of Duty, Battlefield, Left4Dead, CS etc.) cheatet, macht den anderen den Spielspaß kaputt.

Früher war Cheaten noch einfacher (thereisnocowlevel, howdoyouturnthison) weil die Hersteller dies eingebaut haben. heutzutage eher selten der FAll.
Und ja, ich gebe zu früher oft mal aus Spaß gecheatet zu haben. Doch seit über 6 oder 8 Jahren cheate ich nicht mehr. Nichtmal bei den Sims. Oder bei Age of Empires 2.... Oder bei aktuellen Spielen. Ich suche die Herausforderung und spiele es durch. Und wenn es manchmal zu schwer werden sollte, ich an einer unfairen Stelle hänge... dann lege ich eine Pause von dem Spiel  ein für 2 Wochen oder so... danach gehts wie von Zauberhand...

P.S.:
Mehr von diesen Artikeln!


----------



## Lorin1 (28. Oktober 2014)

Cheaten im Single-Player? Kann jeder machen wie er will. Ich gehe eher den Weg den Schwierigkeitsgrad in einem solchen Falle zu senken. 
Aber sonst kann ja jeder machen was er will. Im Alter macht man das eh viel seltener.
Aber auch ich habe früher im Bundesligamanager wie wild den Klingelknopf der Bank gedrückt. Heute würde ich ein solches Spiel/Genre eh nicht mehr mit der Kneifzange anfassen. Kein Cheat mehr notwendig.

Die paar Spiele für die ich heute noch Zeit finde spiele ich aber ohne Cheats weil ich da aufgrund der rigorosen Vorselektierung doch einen gewissen Anspruch an mich selbst hege.

Cheats, Hacks und Trinks im Multiplayer? geht gar nicht. Da besteht bei mir akute Wutanfallgefahr. Und das fängt schon dabei an wenn sich Leute bei Handspiel XYZ in die Highscore hacken.
Wo sich mit anderen verglichen wird, da stehe ich auf Ehrlichkeit und Fairness.
Gestern bei DriveClub sollte ich eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit irgendeines Spielers von 8000kmh schlagen. WTF? Was soll dieser Scheiß?


----------



## Sascha Lohmueller (28. Oktober 2014)

Lorin1 schrieb:


> Gestern bei DriveClub sollte ich eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit irgendeines Spielers von 8000kmh schlagen. WTF? Was soll dieser Scheiß?



Das ist ein bekannter Serverfehler, kein Cheater. Zum Glück funktioniert Driveclub ansonsten fabelhaft. Also. Im Singleplayermodus.


----------



## d2wap (28. Oktober 2014)

SaschaLohmueller schrieb:


> Das ist ein bekannter Serverfehler, kein Cheater. Zum Glück funktioniert Driveclub ansonsten fabelhaft. Also. Im Singleplayermodus.



Sag das nicht zu laut.
Coming Soon:
DriveClub DLC: Jets on Wheels.
War sicher ein Entwickler.
Von wegen Serverfehler!


----------



## RodWeiler79 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß dass es die Codes auch auf FB und sowas gibt, dich nutze es aber nicht sonderlich.
P.S. Kann mich nicht erinnern jemals aus der Kiste was gescheites bekommen zu haben, schon gar nix oranges 
Maybe bad luck.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (28. Oktober 2014)

Also bei den Coop kommt es darauf an ob man den anderen mit dem cheaten den Spaß nimmt. Solange dass nicht der Fall ist würde ich es noch als ok ansehen. Wobei ich da auch sagen muss dass man wenn man sich Geld ercheatet man den Leuten weniger das Spiel vermasselt als wie mit dem Go Mode. Bei dem Geld ists noch ok, aber alles andere ist fragwürdig.


----------



## Satus (5. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Btslv172ceg


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2014)

Satus schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Btslv172ceg



Den Artikel auch lesen nicht nur Bildmässig sich basierend auf der Überschrift eine Meinung bilden.

Es geht um Singleplayer nicht Multiplayer


----------



## Enisra (5. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Den Artikel auch lesen nicht nur Bildmässig sich basierend auf der Überschrift eine Meinung bilden.
> 
> Es geht um Singleplayer nicht Multiplayer



und vorallem:
Nur so ein dämlichen Link klicke ich bestimmt nicht an wenn ich nicht weiß worum es geht und dann kann man auch in jedem gutem Forum Videos einbinden


----------



## Satus (5. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Den Artikel auch lesen nicht nur Bildmässig sich basierend auf der Überschrift eine Meinung bilden.
> 
> Es geht um Singleplayer nicht Multiplayer



Nicht so viel vor der Bildzeitung hängen und mal den Kopf einschalten bevor man die Leute blöde von der Seite anmacht.
Es geht um Spiele, ob on oder offline - cheaten finde ich arm PUNKT




Enisra schrieb:


> und vorallem:
> Nur so ein dämlichen Link klicke ich bestimmt nicht an wenn ich nicht weiß worum es geht und dann kann man auch in jedem gutem Forum Videos einbinden



Dumme Kommentare zu posten, die rein gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben, finde ich weitaus schlimmer.


----------



## Enisra (5. November 2014)

Satus schrieb:


> Dumme Kommentare zu posten, die rein gar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun haben, finde ich weitaus schlimmer.



warum machst du es dann?


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2014)

Satus schrieb:


> Nicht so viel vor der Bildzeitung hängen und mal den Kopf einschalten bevor man die Leute blöde von der Seite anmacht.
> Es geht um Spiele, ob on oder offline - cheaten finde ich arm PUNKT



Ich lese nicht die Bild ander als sie 

Aber für sie ist wohl schon den Gammawert im Spiel hochstellen damit man besser was sieht cheaten 

Und wenn ich sie blöde angemacht hätte dann sähe es ganz anders aus


----------



## MrFloppy77 (3. Dezember 2014)

Als das Internet noch nicht in jedem Haushalt verfügbar war gab es sogar noch Cheatsammlungen in Büchern, wie z. B. Mogelpower. Bei einigen Games hat man Cheats verwendet aus den unterschiedlichsten Gründen. Manchmal auch einfach nur aus Spass. Was man im SP trieb hat sonst keinen interessiert. Bei Gothic 2 war auch einfach irgendwann das Gelatsche zuviel und man hüpfte dann in riesen Sprüngen über die Map. Muss jeder alleine entscheiden, nicht jeder hat die Zeit wochenlang durch die Wälder zu trampeln.

Bei MP ist cheaten tabu. Da nerven mich schon die Leute die bei Shootern als Bunnyhopper über die karte springen wie Bugs Bunny auf Koks und einen trotz dem Gespringe noch mit 1-2 Schüssen fraggen, während man selber wie in Pulp Fiction nur um den Gegner herumsiebt.


----------



## diablo8685 (4. Dezember 2014)

Das erste mal gecheated habe ich damals in DOOM 1. Konnte es nicht abwarten mit den dicken Waffen rumzuschießen. War trotzdem noch schwer genug.

Ich kann die Cheats heute teilwese noch (ist schon bald 20 jahre her )
IDKFA  = Alle Waffen
IDDQD = Unbesiegbar 
IDDT = komplette Karte sehen
IDCLIP = Durch Wände gehen


----------



## Gonzo011 (13. Dezember 2014)

Also zu PS1 und evtl. PS2 Zeiten gab es schon das ein oder andere Spiel wo ich Cheats benutzt habe. Gut erinnern kann ich mich noch am PC an Age of Empires (Ressourcen Code) oder an Sims den Geld Code mit dem ich eine riesige Villa baute.
Allerdings habe  ich auch leider zu oft schon die Kehrseite der Cheats erlebt wie z.B. im Mehrspieler bei Cod MW3. Da versauen doch einige I......en mit ihren Cheats dass ganze Spielvergnügen. Im Einzelspieler,betrügt man ja wie du schon sagst nur dich selbst deswegen
sollte nichts dagegen einzuwenden sein.
Persönlich nutze ich seit einigen Jahren überhaupt keine Cheats mehr, habe auch dank MW3 eine sehr hohe Abneigung gegenüber Cheatern im Mehrspielermodus entwickelt.


----------



## ten10 (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe ja nichts gegen Cheats für Offline-Spiele - es gab und gibt in bestimmten Spielen einfach Stellen, bei denen man schier verzweifeln kann/konnte. Wenn man dann einen Cheat benutzt, bitte schön, man besch....t sich ja dann nur selbst und schadet Niemand. Allerdings was ich überhaupt nicht leiden kann, ist, wenn Jemand in Online-Spielen (Shooter speziell ...) böse Cheats nutzt, welche schlicht und ergreifend unfair gegenüber anderen Spielern ist, welche Solches nicht nutzen wollen. 

Wenn ich schlechter bin, als Andere ist das okay für mich - ich muss nicht der "BESTE" sein - solange ich Spass am Spiel habe, ist mir das schnurz ....

Aber scheinbar gibt es genug Ego-Typen mit einem Minderwertigkeits-Komplex, welche dies nicht verkraften können. Deswegen - wegen Online-Game-Cheater - und dem immer übler gewordenen Umgangs-Ton im Chat-Fenster (oder dieses ausufernde Voting-System, um Leute aus dem Spiel zu jagen, oft grundlos) - spiele ich schon seit Jahren keine Online-Shooter mehr ...


----------



## Panth (23. Dezember 2014)

Bin deiner Meinung und hab bei den etwa gleichen Spielen gecheatet. Aoe, Gta etc. Manchmal bin ich auch einfach der Meinung: Ok hier passt der Schwierigkeitsgrad ... anderer Teil des Spieles: hier passt der einfach gar nicht, kurz ne kleine Hilfe und weiter geht es. Aber es gibt auch gute Gründe fürs Cheaten: Ich hab einmal einen 76% Spielstand von Black Flag verloren. Alles noch mal neu? Die ganzen Kisten, Chantys und weiß was ich? Ne, das war einfach zu frustrierend. Und wo ich gerne cheate: Wenn der Entwickler meint mir meine Gamingzeit zu rauben mit bescheuerten Laufe nach A und töte 100 monster x  quests in Singleplayer spielen. So typische Gametime-Strecker, sag ich mir: Die 20 quests spar ich mir und vergeb mir in etwa die xp und gold.  ... Ansonsten guter Artikel, hat mir gefallen.


----------



## Maddi20 (28. Dezember 2014)

single player spiele sind doch so schon langweilig, mit cheats kann ichs auch gleich bleibenlassen, ist doch ziemlich sinnfrei


----------



## MichaelG (28. Dezember 2014)

Maddi20 schrieb:


> single player spiele sind doch so schon langweilig, mit cheats kann ichs auch gleich bleibenlassen, ist doch ziemlich sinnfrei


Kann man soo pauschal nicht sagen. Es  gibt auch durchaus sackschwere SP-Games.


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kann man soo pauschal nicht sagen. Es  gibt auch durchaus sackschwere SP-Games.



oder auch einfach unfaire bzw. mies ausbalancierte Passagen, wie z.B. die Bosskämpfe in Deus EX HR, von daher ist es auch etwas Naive anzunehmen, Spiele wären alle so gut gemacht
Außerdem, wo man bei anderen Spielen den Sandboxmodus hat, hat man bei Sims halt Motherlode


----------



## Kinorenegade (29. Dezember 2014)

Da ein Spiel in erster Linie Spaß machen soll, ist es eigentlich egal ob man dabei nun cheatet oder nicht. Das gilt aber nur für Single-Player-Spiele. Bei Multiplayer verstehe ich keinen Spaß, da es mir da auf den Wettkampf ankommt. 
Aber wenn jemand alleine daheim beim SP cheatet.... ist doch egal. Früher haben meine Kumpels immer Komplettlösungen von diversen Adventures benutzt, weil sie keinen Bock hatten zu lange durch die Gegend zu laufen. Für mich kommt aber so was nicht in Frage. Da muss man sich schon durchquälen finde ich. Egal wie Bockschwer das Game auch sein mag.


----------



## ParaEXE (9. Januar 2015)

Wer hat in SP Games nicht irgendwann mal Gecheatet, und ehrlich gesagt ist das auch egal. Und warum weil er das nur für sich macht und keinen anderen damit Schadet oder denn Spass verdirbt.

Multiplayer geht aber mal gar nicht.
http://www.pbbans.com/mbi-accbans-ab10454.html

Mfg
Para


----------



## keram5 (15. Januar 2015)

In SP Games, ja warum nicht, soll jeder selber entscheiden ob ihm das Spass macht.

Aber in online MP sollte es ein absolutes Tabu-Thema sein!

Jeder der im online MP cheatet sollte vom MP im jeweiligen Spiel für immer gesperrt werden.  Das sollten die Spielehersteller so handhaben, fetter Hinweis vor jeder online MP Session und dann hart durchgriffen. 
Notfalls könnte der Cheater das Spiel weiterverkaufen um noch irgendwie an die Kohle zu kommen oder nur SP Spielen.

Hart aber gerecht und fair für alle Beteiligten


----------



## ChiefScharief (17. Februar 2015)

Cheats benutzte ich mit jungen Jahren. Als mir ein KOTOR einfach zu schwer war. Als kleiner Junge konnte man wohl auch nicht alle Gereimtheiten des Spiels verstehen.

Der Klassiker GTA. Da wurde gecheatet weils Spaß machte.

Aber ich kann mich garnicht erinnern, wann der letzte Cheat von mir eingegeben wurde.


----------



## Kwengie (18. Februar 2015)

In Singleplayerspielen stört das doch keinen, aber in Multiplayerspielen sieht das wieder anders aus und hier sollte die Industrie knallhart vorgehen, weil den nichtcheatenden Spielern der Spielespaß genommen wird.
... das Problem wird aber sein, daß ich als Entwickler einen zahlenden Kunden banne und wer möchte schon in der heutigen Zeit Einbußen hinnehmen, also müssen sich ehrlich spielende Kunden mit Cheatern herumärgern.
Ich weiß ehrlich nicht, wo noch der Anspruch liegt, wenn in Battlefield zum Beispiel ein Cheater mit einer K/D 100:10 ein Match beendet. Mir würde so ein Spiel überhaupt keinen Spaß machen und ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nicht, wieviele Aimbotter heute auf den Servern herumlaufen.
Von seiner ach so tollen K/V kann man nichts kaufen und man wird auch nicht satt davon.
Wird ein Cheater in so einem Multiplayerteil erwischt, sollte er für ewig gebannt werden und ich finde, das sollte ebenfalls unter Strafe (Internetkriminalitat) gestellt werden.  Schließlich gebe ich Geld aus und möchte  ehrlich auf einem Server spielen und nicht dauernd von den "Cheatern" um den Spielespaß betrogen werden.

Ich kann zurückblickend sagen, daß ich bis gar nicht gecheatet habe. Nur in irgend einem SimCity-Teil habe ich mir mehr Geld herbeigeschwindelt, weil ich immer schnell pleite war. Dies war wahrscheinlich SimCity 3000. 
Aktuell habe ich in Dragon Age: Inquisition einen Cheat laufen, der meine Heiltränke sozusagen unbegrenzt macht. Ich finde, daß vier Flaschen für vier Gruppenmitglieder einfach zu wenig sind und warum gibt es keinen Heiler mehr, wie in den vorangegangenen Teilen?
OK, man kann immer zu den Lagern zurücklaufen und das lästigste ist, wenn ich dauernd einen Kampf abbrechen muß, weil ich gegen Level 12-Viecher auf der Map kämpfen muß, obwohl ich erst Level 8 bin. Dieses System von DA: I verstehe ich nicht und ich habe mir sagen lassen, daß Du auch in die schon besuchten Gebieten zurück mußt.
Wohlgemerkt,Dragon Age ist kein OpenWorld-Spiel und ich kenne das jedenfalls so, wenn ein Gebiet abgegrast worden ist, dann ist dieses abgehakt.


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (19. Februar 2015)

Wer im Single Player cheaten möchte - bitte. Gerade beim genannten GTA kann man einige witzige Sachen anstellen. Oder in Left4Dead, einfach mal 20 Witches spawnen und schauen was passiert 

Ebenso klar sollte sein, dass man außerhalb vom Single Player oder privaten Lobbies mit Freunden drauf verzichten sollte. Und in letzterer Situation auch nur nach Absprache cheaten...

Marginal interessanter ist wohl die Frage wie es bei öffentlichen Coop Lobbies aussieht.
Persönlich bin ich sehr stark gegen das Cheaten in solchen Spielen, aber es scheint viele zu geben, die meinen dass man in nicht kompetitiven Spielen ja niemandem etwas kaputt macht.
Zwei Beispiele:
Payday 2 sieht viele Spieler, die beispielsweise alle top tier skills gleichzeitig nutzen. Und wenn man sich die Steam Achievements anschaut, haben es mehr Leute auf Prestige 5 geschafft, als Prestige 4 erreicht haben.
Und in seltenen Fällen regnet es plötzlich Geld oder alle Gegner sterben etc.
Aller spätestens hier ist für mich als Mitspieler der Spaß vorbei, die cheater sehen das aber oft anders - sie haben einem ja "einen Gefallen getan".
In Borderlands (2, PS) wiederum geht es auch und vor allem darum neue, besser Waffen zu finden, die in Hack&Slay Manier zufällig generiert werden. Aber bereits eine Woche nach Release hat die Hälfte aller Spieler perfektes Equipment während man selbst (trotz vorlesungsfreier Zeit) noch immer grindet.
Oder noch besser, Waffen die vom Spiel nicht generiert werden, weil sie alle Gegner onehitten oder den Spieler unsterblich machen.
Auch hier begegnet man oft der Einstellung, dass die Cheater den nicht-Cheatern etwas Gutes tun, indem sie ihnen helfen das Spiel zu gewinnen - nur gibt es eben doch diejenigen Zocker, die sich bockschwere Spiele wünschen. Und denen wird der Spaß genommen :/


----------



## Berserx (12. April 2015)

Im Singleplayer kann jeder Cheaten oder Tricksen. Das Problem ist der Multiplayer. Ich selbst habe das letzte mal bei Civilization 2 gecheatet (ich glaube der Cheat war im Spiel schon integriert). Das war natürlich schön alle Technologien, kein Kriegsnebel und unendlich viel Geld usw. zu haben, nur lag das Spiel dann schon nach 3 Wochen in der Ecke anstatt nach Monaten. Wo bleibt dann der Reiz noch überhaupt irgendwas "sauber" Spieltechnisch anzugehen. Klar wenn man weiß, dass man jeden Monat das Spiel wechselt und noch alles gehabt haben will, bitte. Im Singleplayer hat bestimmt schon jeder irgendwo gecheatet, zumindest die etwas älteren Spieler, das war ja normal wo man es konnte. Aber das Problem sind Cheater im Multiplayer. So ein Spiel kostet Geld (oft nicht für 10€ in der Pyramide oder sonst wo zu haben)  und dann möchte ich unter fairen Bedingungen spielen, die für alle gleich sind. Beispielsweise Call of Duty, da gibt es dann nicht Einen mit Wallhack, sondern eine ganze Batterie >Hacker-Noobs<, die ein ganzes Spiel kaputt machen, nur weil Sie ihre eigene Unterlegenheit und Ungedult (gut spielt man nicht von heute auf morgen) verschleiern wollen. Dann gibt es auch die Cheater die demonstrativ zeigen, dass sie mit einem Aimbot oder sonst was spielen oder sie töten alle Spieler gleichzeitig. Diese Leute haben für mich einen gewaltigen Minderwertigkeitskomplex, denn was außer den anderen das Spiel zu vermiesen bringt es? Übrigens ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass jemand der im Singleplayer cheatet dies auch im Multiplayer tut (gleiche Spiel vorrausgesetzt). Selbst solche Leute die ja "nur" einen illegalen Waffenskin haben, haben meistens auch andere Sachen oft schon ausprobiert.  
Fazit: da es Cheats und Cheater immer geben wird, müssen jetzt alle Cheats benutzen. Das heißt alle sind unbesiegbar. Kein Spieler erschöpft bei Ego-Shooter, Perks werden nutzlos. In Anno z. B. sollte  unendlich Gold von Hause aus eingestellt sein, ist doch gut dann brauch man kein Handel mehr betreiben. Bei Total War gibts keine Kämpfe mehr da alle gleich stark sind. Und bei Skyrim haben alle das gleiche schöne Schwert, dann gibts kein Neid mehr.


----------

